# Fehlermeldung "USB Devive over current USB status detected"



## DjRank (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo erstmal..
Ich habe ein Problem und zwar:
Ich habe mir Teile für einen neuen PC bestellt und alles zusammengebaut.
So das lief schon mal alles ganz gut. Als ich ihn anmachte kam ein blauer Asus Bildschirm indem man normal auf TAB in den BIOS und auf Entfernen z.B. Windows installieren kann. Aber egal was ich gedrückt hab er reagierte nicht. Dann hat er den Bildschirm so nach ca. 4 sekunden übersprungen und dann war dort nur noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm (American Megatrends) wo stand:
*"USB Devive over current USB status detected
   System will shut down after 15 seconds"

*Ich hab ca. 5 Stunden vor google verbracht und mehrere Sachen versucht..hat alles nichts gebracht.. Bitte dringend Hilfe!!

Mein Sys:
Prozessor:         Intel E7300 |          Mainboard:         Asus P5Q ATX          | Arbeitsspeicher:         OCZ 2x 2GB Gold Edition |          Festplatte:         Seagate Barracuda 500 GB          | Grafikkarte         Sapphire HD4850 Dual-Slot        
MfG Max
*
*


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2009)

Zufällig einen internen Card-Reader eingebaut?


----------



## DjRank (3. Januar 2009)

Nein..

Vorne 2 und hinten 6 USB Schnittstellen..


----------



## FadeOfReality (3. Januar 2009)

klingt mir stark nach kurzschluss in einem usb anschluss .. oder in einem gerät selber.. würde aber eher auf anschluss tippen..

sowas kommt übrigens auch zustande (bei älteren boards) wenn man mit einem usb kabel zwei anschlüsse am board verbindet-.. ja ich war mal so dumm >.<

hatte das selber mal GSD konnte ich den anschluss vom board runterlöten


----------



## DjRank (4. Januar 2009)

Ja könnte sein.
Nur ich habe alle USB Geräte ausgesteckt und nur einen RAM-Stick, die Graka, den CPU und das Netzteil laufen lassen und da kam immer noch die Fehlermeldung. Ich habs auch schon mit Jumper umstellen versucht. Geht trotzdem nicht..



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> sowas kommt übrigens auch zustande (bei älteren boards) wenn man mit einem usb kabel zwei anschlüsse am board verbindet-


  Ich hab nichts intern mit einem USB Kabel verbunden und mein Mainboard ist komplett neu gekauft.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (4. Januar 2009)

Hi, also


DjRank schrieb:


> *"USB Devive over current USB status detected
> System will shut down after 15 seconds"**
> *



das heißt ja nichts anderes als, dass das Mainboard mitbekommen hat, das irgendwo bei der USB Schnittstelle zu viel Strom (Ampere) anliegt.

Woran das leigen könnte kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, denn es sollte eigentlich nicht vorkommen.

Du kannst ja mal bei ASUS nachfragen (per Email) die können dir dann sicher ein paar Gründe nennen woran es liegt 


MFG


----------



## DjRank (4. Januar 2009)

Okay danke..hilft mir aber auch nich viel weiter


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. Januar 2009)

Ich kann dir nicht helfen so ein fehler hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Chris@deg (6. Januar 2009)

das gleiche problem hatte ich auch schon. beim mir ist der jumper abgegangen. schau mal hinter
deinen usb-anschlüssen auf dem mainboard.


----------



## DjRank (6. Januar 2009)

Chris@deg schrieb:


> das gleiche problem hatte ich auch schon. beim mir ist der jumper abgegangen. schau mal hinter
> deinen usb-anschlüssen auf dem mainboard.


 
Hab ich gemacht..daran liegt es aber nicht.
Trozdem danke..
Hab das Mainboard jetzt eingeschickt. Hoffe ich krieg nen neues..


----------

